# Anyone notice that Tesco Petrol causes engine pinking/loss of power/under-perf/ mpg?



## irishpancake (10 Jul 2006)

Hi 

I was just wondering has anyone noticed whether Tesco Petrol causes engine pinking or loss of power/under-performance.

I am asking because I have stopped using Tesco, as my 2004 Peugeot 307 was pinking and losing power when I used this petrol. 

I had it in the garage, and they could find nothing wriong with ignition/timing etc.

Since i have gone back to my old Texaco petrol supplier, these symptoms have disappeared, and the car feels better to drive, with more power and no pinking.

I just wonder whether the Tesco petrol is just a little inferior.


----------



## RonanC (10 Jul 2006)

*Re: Tesco Petrol*

its the very same petrol, comes from the same oil rig, same ship, same tanks... Only difference is some companies add different additives and cleaners which can be both good and bad for your car...

Tesco Petrol is usually supplied by Statoil, their tanks are usually fairly new and tehy get deliveries every few days as they are pretty busy so petrol would be fresh enough and not stale stuff.


----------



## irishpancake (10 Jul 2006)

*Re: Tesco Petrol*

Thanks Ronan

I kinda knew that the source for the different companies would be more or less the same, didn't know about Statoil connection, but my symptoms have definitely disappeared, just can't explain it. 

Maybe I will get another fill from the Tesco outlet, just to confirm this for myself.

I just should also mention that my MPG seemed to disimprove with the Tesco branded petrol, so what you save on the swings, you lose on the roundabouts.


----------



## RonanC (10 Jul 2006)

*Re: Tesco Petrol*



			
				irishpancake said:
			
		

> Thanks Ronan
> 
> I kinda knew that the source for the different companies would be more or less the same, didn't know about Statoil connection, but my symptoms have definitely disappeared, just can't explain it.
> 
> ...


 
I dont notice Tesco to be any cheaper than anywhere else to be honest.... Tesco Clarehall on Saturday was 115.9. Statoil at Newlands Cross and Laurels Filling Station in Clondalkin Village (i need to get out more i know!!) were also 115.9 and not a Tesco petrol station in the area...


----------



## ajapale (10 Jul 2006)

*Re: Tesco Petrol*

Yes Tesco Petol is far from the cheapest around this last few weeks. 114.9 or 115.9. KellOil in Tralee were 111.9 at the weekend.


----------



## ubiquitous (10 Jul 2006)

*Re: Tesco Petrol*

Tesco in Mullingar were dearer than Texaco on Castlepollard Road in the same town when I drove by approx 3 weeks ago. .


----------



## LIVERLIPS (10 Jul 2006)

*Re: Tesco Petrol*

The garage on the Rathbeale road in Swords takes the biscuit it is 122 for petrol at the moment. And it was 119 before they announced it was going up awhile ago. I never fill up there i get mine in Asbhourne or Donaghmede as they are only 115 at the moment. You have to shop around


----------



## Sue Ellen (11 Jul 2006)

irishpancake said:
			
		

> engine pinking or loss of power/under-performance


 
Can't dirty petrol cause this. Many moons ago my brother's car behaved in this manner either because of dirty petrol or a hairline crack in the distributor cap - not sure if cars still have these?


----------



## Kiddo (11 Jul 2006)

This website compares petrol prices http://www.irishfuelprices.com/ 

It always makes me laugh when I see a big line of cars waiting to fill up at Tesco Clare Hall when the Shell station beside Tesco match the price...and is usually empty .


----------



## Sunnyboy (11 Jul 2006)

Kiddo said:
			
		

> It always makes me laugh when I see a big line of cars waiting to fill up at Tesco Clare Hall when the Shell station beside Tesco match the price...and is usually empty .


 

Noticed something similar with regard to Tesco Clearwater. One thing that might make a marginal difference is the Tesco points, which in effect makes their petrol 1% cheaper.

Also Tesco came in with a reputation for consistently having cheaper petrol that was usually available, so rather that worry what is being charged elsewhere we just go to Tesco every time.

We were being ripped off and knew that we were being ripped off for so long by the established garages that we leapt at the chance of giving them a bloody nose.


----------



## ubiquitous (11 Jul 2006)

Sunnyboy said:
			
		

> .... rather that worry what is being charged elsewhere we just go to Tesco every time.
> 
> We were being ripped off and knew that we were being ripped off for so long by the established garages that we leapt at the chance of giving them a bloody nose.



But if you are going to Tesco, and Tesco are dearer than their competitors (as in Mullingar) then, by that logic, you are giving yourself a bloody nose!


----------



## ubiquitous (11 Jul 2006)

irishpancake said:
			
		

> I was just wondering has anyone noticed whether Tesco Petrol causes engine pinking or loss of power/under-performance.
> 
> I am asking because I have stopped using Tesco, as my 2004 Peugeot 307 was pinking and losing power when I used this petrol.
> 
> ...



By any chance were you letting your fuel tank run almost to empty before refuelling at Tesco? I'm not a motor expert but I understand that running low on fuel can cause the dregs in your fuel tank to dirty the fuel.  For that reason it is usually a false economy to let a fuel tank run low in order to maximise cheap petrol purchases.


----------



## Cahir (11 Jul 2006)

I've noticed the same thing happens with petrol from those Apple garages.  Cheaper but I won't be going back.


----------



## irishpancake (12 Jul 2006)

*Re: Anyone notice that Tesco Petrol causes engine pinking/loss of power/under-perf/ m*

Thanks folks for all the answers/opinions  

I know it's very subjective, but I *am* finding the problems outlined in my OP only when I use the Tesco Petrol. I am not allowing the fuel tank to run low, etc.

There seems to be an on-going controversy in the UK, as I have found out when I Googled "Tesco/Supermarket petrol". 

However, there are no definitive answers, just as many opinions as there are ppl. A lot of ppl seem to think that there are additives/lubricants which *may* not be added to the deliveries to Tesco. 

I don't know this for a fact, and don't claim any scientific knowledge, etc.

But, I do know that my car runs better, without pinking or lack of power, and i have better fuel economy since i have stopped using Tesco fuel.

So, it's not all about the price.

Some links pro and con here:

http://www.honestjohn.co.uk/forum/post/index.htm?t=6701

http://forums.moneysavingexpert.com/showthread.html?t=88615

http://uk.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20060615044723AA5QY6T

Very good FAQ which provides some basic information on gasolines and other fuels for spark ignition engines used in automobiles:

http://members.tripod.com/~miniwww/gasoline.htm#4.12


----------



## europhile (12 Jul 2006)

What's "pinking"?


----------



## Ron Burgundy (12 Jul 2006)

Kiddo said:
			
		

> This website compares petrol prices http://www.irishfuelprices.com/
> 
> It always makes me laugh when I see a big line of cars waiting to fill up at Tesco Clare Hall when the Shell station beside Tesco match the price...and is usually empty .


 
there are clubcard points to be taken into account. even 15 euro off your food bill helps every so often.


----------



## RonanC (12 Jul 2006)

*Re: Anyone notice that Tesco Petrol causes engine pinking/loss of power/under-perf/ m*



			
				irishpancake said:
			
		

> But, I do know that my car runs better, without pinking or lack of power, and i have better fuel economy since i have stopped using Tesco fuel.


 
have you tried Statoil Petrol lately??? I've seen them deliver to Tesco on more than one occasion. Additives are added at the fuel depot which is in Dublin Port. They are not added at the petrol stations. And the amount of additives added is not much really.


----------



## irishpancake (12 Jul 2006)

europhile said:
			
		

> What's "pinking"?



Just to quote _Wikipedia Article_:



> Knocking (also called pinking or pinging)—technically detonation—in internal combustion engines occurs when fuel/air mixture in the cylinder has been ignited by the spark plug and the smooth burning is interrupted by the unburned mixture in the combustion chamber exploding before the flame front can reach it. Combusting stops suddenly, because of the explosion, before the optimum moment of the four-stroke cycle. The resulting shockwave reverberates in the combustion chamber and pressures increase catastrophically, creating a characteristic metallic "pinging" sound.




You'll know it if you hear it


----------



## earwig30 (12 Jul 2006)

*Re: Anyone notice that Tesco Petrol causes engine pinking/loss of power/under-perf/ m*

Any sign of Tesco petrol coming to Galway? Cheapest I can find in Galway is 119.9 for weeks now, I filled up in Tesco Tullamore at the weekend for 114.9, getting fed up of the petrol prices here in Galway


----------



## bottle (18 Jul 2006)

The first couple of times I used Tesco Petrol (Yellow pack) a couple of years ago, I could have sworn that my engine was under performing. Then one day, sitting on the Tesco forecourt, I saw to my surprise a Statoil Tanker. The under performance must have been in my head! Strange!!


----------



## ajapale (19 Jul 2006)

*Re: Anyone notice that Tesco Petrol causes engine pinking/loss of power/under-perf/ m*

Now that Statoil Ireland have been bought out by the same crowd that bought Shell Ireland a few months ago will there be a change in the pricing at Tesco?

I'll repeat what I said earlier, Tescos are now consistently 5c/l *dearer* than the cheapest petol in the country. I filled at 112.9 c/l at the weekend. (Kelloil Tralee)

aj


----------



## MikeF (24 Feb 2007)

My Peugeot 406 has been exhibiting poor performance and erratic idling. My garage told me that they have recently been getting reports from others and, strangely, they all used Tesco petrol! The garage said that some of these cars had to have the oxygen sensors replaced as they had burnt out.

I filled up from a non-Tesco garage and now my car runs just fine. Make of this what you will - but I've now stopped using Tesco petrol.


----------



## Red (5 Mar 2007)

There was an article in Sunday Business Times about this - I kinda skimmed through it though. Had better pull out for a closer read.
Incidentally aren;'t Stadt Oil pulling out ??


----------



## Darando (5 Mar 2007)

Tesco Petrol is exactly the same as Statoil- I have seen the tanker pull out of Statoil Dundrum and then drive 1 minute up the road to Tesco Dundrum. So if Statoil petrol is Ok then so is Tesco. I think some people expect it to be not as good, also could the reawakening of this thread have anything to do with the Tesco petrol problems in UK.

Its not the same supplier here !!


----------



## Lomond (6 Mar 2007)

Just saw that Tesco (UK) are offering repair costs to anyone who had damage to their car from the bad batch of petrol


----------



## murchu97 (30 Apr 2007)

Hi there,

Just noticed your Thread on Tesco's Petrol.  I bought petrol in Tesco's Sunday 22nd April and the next day my car wouldn't stop chugging...I actually thought I put Diesel in by accident but I went back the next day to check the pump it was indeed the correct petrol (unleaded).
For 3 whole days my car was blowing out very high emissions from the exhaust, I had to keep the revs high as I kept thinking it was going to conk out.  By the Thursday morning my car wouldn't start so I called advance pit stop to collect my car and fix it.  
They found it very hard to rectify the problem, but the next day, NOT to my surprise the said it was due to dirty petrol.
My engine is now damaged and she's not driving the same! I do have a writen report from the garage stating it's due to dirty petrol.  I called the Manager in the Tesco's Ardkeen, Waterford to see if anybody else had had the same problem and she said they didn't.
Now I don't know what to do next.... Especially after reading the article about the Tesco's Dirty Petrol in England.... Do you think it's come across to Ireland too?


----------



## olddog (30 Apr 2007)

*Drifting the thread on to Tesco diesel ......*

I know nothing of Tesco petrol but my wheels dont like Tesco diesel. It runs rough and smokes if pushed at all with Tesco in the tank

Its happy with Shell or Esso

And runs sweeet on Texaco


----------



## NiallA (1 May 2007)

*Re: Anyone notice that Tesco Petrol causes engine pinking/loss of power/under-perf/ m*



murchu97 said:


> I bought petrol in Tesco's Sunday 22nd April and the next day my car wouldn't stop chugging...I called the Manager in the Tesco's Ardkeen, Waterford to see if anybody else had had the same problem and she said they didn't.


i have recently moved jobs to waterford and have bought quite a bit of petrol from tesco ardkeen in the past couple of months and haven't noticed a problem.


----------



## BBY (17 Sep 2007)

*Re: Anyone notice that Tesco Petrol causes engine pinking/loss of power/under-perf/ m*

This is exceptionally strange. I regularly use the Tescos at Ardkeen in Waterford - some of the cheapest petrol in the country are in Waterford stations - without problems. However, in Dublin last week, I filled up at the Tescos in Dundrum. Fairly shortly thereafter, I noticed serious issues with my car's performance - coughing, loss of power on takeoff etc. As it's a vintage car, I'm constantly alert for any changes in performance that may indicate a failing part. In this case, I suspected possible sparkplug failure. Having read this, I'm not so sure. 
Having driven a lot of milage over the weekend and filled a couple of times from other sources, the problem seems to have sorted itself.
I wouldn't be at all surprised if there were some shenanigans going on re. Tesco petrol (for example the Statoil tanker filling Tesco stations when the tank is low, thus the fuel at its dirtiest...) Who knows.


----------



## paddyc (17 Sep 2007)

I live round the corner from Tesco Clarehall and used it quite a bit, before the issues in Englang a few months ago came to light. I know they are supplied by statoil but suddenly had problems with the car cutting out, and the engine chugging. Was getting to be quite a problem, esp when taking turns across oncomming traffic, wasn't always sure if it was going to out or not ....luckily it didn't at any time that I could have had an accident. I've since stopped using Tesco petrol, use Esso, Texaco and sehll and the problem has disappeared. 
Threw my 5c off per litre slip I got with my shopping last week in the bin!


----------



## leex (17 Sep 2007)

A tanker would typically have many compartments containing fuel so stopping in 2 forecourts it is quiet possible that the same fuel might not be supplied. 

The multiple compartments is for safety on the road also. Imagine the splashing about of a 1/2 full tanker on the road if only one compartment - would lead to major instability.


----------



## Xsue (18 Sep 2007)

This is interesting. See thread about "dirty diesel" I bought diesel at a statoil station and ended up paying €560 for the privilage! So I would NEVER touch a Statoil station again and now not a Tesco one either!


----------



## Yachtie (18 Sep 2007)

I thought it was only me!!! I have an 07 car which I bought at the end of February so there is no problem with the car. Whenever I buy petrol at Tesco, I notice that the car is a bit sluggish on motorways / open roads. 

It feels like it's running at full power if I fill up at Texaco though. 

I wouldn't think that this has anything to do with the quality of petrol as I am aware it's all the same stuff. However, Tesco pumps keep cutting off and it would often take 10 minutes to fill up. I wonder if it's the same thing cutting off their pumps and lowering performance of my new car.

ETA  I use Tesco in Dundrum the odd time.


----------

